# Photoshop fun with TeguTalk



## RehabRalphy (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm not the best at creating things, just take a look at our banner. But I got bored and came up with this.

_EDIT: The picture is higher quality than shown. Its the same size as this banner on the website. When I programmed the site, I made it resize all pictures for better viewing._

Picture link 
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v444/Reptodude/banner1.gif">http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v444/ ... anner1.gif</a><!-- m -->


----------



## ColdThirst (Aug 3, 2008)

I really like that! Good job! That looks really cool. U have officially impressed the unimpressable. consider yourself having good taste. Wow, I cannot get over how well that looks. Now I look stupid, but yeah I wish I would have made it!


----------



## Mvskokee (Aug 3, 2008)

someone was drooling lol very good bro


----------



## ZEKE (Aug 4, 2008)

cool. can you make signature art? i wanted to get mine updated with my geckos on it but i didnt get the pics for it before cowher left, so he couldnt do it for me.


----------



## AB^ (Aug 4, 2008)

I had forgotten about the logos I messed around with a while back, i need to search my comp harder for the rest, this is the only one I could find.


----------



## AB^ (Aug 4, 2008)

wooooo with the emboss filter!!!









we should make it a contest


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 4, 2008)

AB^ said:


> wooooo with the emboss filter!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you're onto something!!!!!


----------



## AB^ (Aug 4, 2008)

ok I win, umm what do I get???


----------



## ZEKE (Aug 4, 2008)

lol. i think we should do a contest too. lets make the contest who can do the best signature picture for me :woot


----------



## AB^ (Aug 4, 2008)

ZEKE said:


> lol. i think we should do a contest too. lets make the contest who can do the best signature picture for me :woot


----------



## PuffDragon (Aug 5, 2008)

LOL all great shop jobz. I'll see what I can whip up one of these days.


----------



## PuffDragon (Aug 5, 2008)

Here's my contribution lol


----------



## AB^ (Aug 5, 2008)

ha


----------

